# How many Mg's of THC is in a bowl/joint etc? Need to know dosage, have glaucoma



## Shroomshine (Mar 22, 2011)

I have glaucoma, and smoke marijuana 5-10 times per day, but I havent ever been able to find out what the "correct dosage" that I need to reduce pressure enough. I mean, I like getting stoned anyway so I just smoke whenever I can, but I'd like to know.

I finally found on a patents website a chart and study results from glaucoma patients using marijuana versus conventional meds etc.
http://www.wikipatents.com/US-Patent-4189491/tetrahydrocannabinol-in-a-method-of-treating-glaucoma
In here, they are giving patients capsules, and only for 6-15 days... and they wanted to keep it at a subpsychotropic level i.e. not get high. If they got high, they were discontinued in the study as they wanted to keep it sub-psychotropic.

In the control group that is using ONLY thc without other meds, the ones that had success (I think they ALL would have if they used it longer and a lil higher dose) were taking 15-40mg of THC per day for 15 days or so (one success was in only 2 days at small doses!). Some people were feeling the stoned effects at 40-50mg and they were stopped. 

So, I'm guessing that around 40-50mg THC is about what it takes to get a newbie high (like a bowl of commercial maybe?). It takes me maybe 1-3 bowls of high-grade, maybe a quarter gram, to get good and stoned. How many mg's of THC would that be, 100 or so?

Also another question: Since I have a tolerance to THC now, does it take more to lower intraocular pressure than it would a non-toker? I wouldnt think so, but if so I def. want to know.



Any input appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 23, 2011)

Roughly 10mg of THC per 1g of high grade... pretty sure

Personally I think your going at this the wrong way... as far as mg doses, with cannabis... if your smoking the weed, and not eating synthesized pills - find some strains that help your illness and grow them to their fullest


----------



## Shroomshine (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah I finally did some basic math last night and figured that - if the bud's 10% THC then itd be 10mg, lower than I expected but I guess since its smoked its psychoactive at smaller doses. I don't think they were using 'synthesized' THC, but it was in a capsule. 

I'd just like to know what an efficient dose is for glaucoma... 
Different times during the day, I get high easier than others - before work, two tokes give me a good buzz, at lunch a full chillum maybe 4-5 tokes gets me good, after work a bowl will get me high but I end up smoking them back to back for most of the rest of the night, with 2-3 bowls right before sleep. I assume this should be sufficient to keep glaucoma in check, but what if I can't smoke during the day or something? Is that OK or is that gonna make my pressure higher? Is one toke enough to do anything?

I have lots of questions, and there doesnt seem to be many answers available online.


----------



## smokajoe (Mar 23, 2011)

so wait so 50Mg of THC in a non smoker would get them high, wow so those 50 mg cookies really are potent?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 24, 2011)

just because bud looks or smell high grade doesn't mean it is! iv seen some really good looking stuff that was junk! I take 4 10mg marinol every day and still have to smoke! imo marinol helps but is nothing like the real thing. unless you are growing it your self every time you get some it is going to be different! some works better than others. there are so many canabanoids in weed that work together where as marinol is only thc! I smoke a min. of 7 grams a day (7 joints) and take the marinol. Ive been doing this for about 4 years now and honestly I don't get high any more! I found some that works well for me and started growing that! different strains have different mixes of cannabanoids. I'm sorry to say but it is really going to be a trial and error until you get use to the effects! Most people don't even know I smoke pot. My girl friend didn't know until she wanted to move in together! You will get use to the high and be able to carry on about your day with out missing a step! I have better reflexes and memory than most of my friends and family! we've tested it, they didn't believe me! I hope you can find a strain that works well for you and that you can start growing it your self! Imo you wont find any MG that works for you with out controlling the strain! Hope this helps! any questions feel free to pm me! I'm new to the forums but have been doing this for years!
View attachment 1511627


----------



## Shroomshine (Mar 25, 2011)

smokajoe: No, I think that means 50mg isnt really all that potent, but potent enough for a non-toker to catch a slight buzz. I think the words they used were "slight dizziness, tiredness, etc." So not like hallucinatingly high like we like to get on cookies, more of a slight buzz and their goal was to NOT get any buzz.

NoGutsGrower: I've got strains that I know and love, but the problem with glaucoma is you cant feel the symptoms of high pressure. I can't tell that I have glaucoma, only a eye pressure test can tell. So I can't tell what the proper dosage is, wish I had a home pressure-tester. If the pressure stays high for a long period of time, the nerves die and you keep losing peripheral vision until eventually you're blind. So I can't really tell when its working or not, know what I mean?
The herb I buy is really always about the same potency, I know cannabinoids are different in each but the THC content is really the same every time. And same with what I grow. And I smoke enough that I can do anything when I'm high just like normal, but I just want to know for future reference what I SHOULD be using to be effective. For example, do I NEED to bring herb with me every day to work to smoke on lunch break, or is it OK for my pressure to go 8 hours without smoking. Of course I love to get high on lunch, but if I'm running low or don't want it on me all day for some other reason, I need to weigh the benefits/risks.

Also I don't think those 10mg Marinols are actually supposed to get you high at all, not sure if you knew or not. According to this study, 10mg didnt get anybody high, just apparently has medical benefits way below the "get high" threshold. 

I just watched a video that had the very first federal marijuana patient, one of those few that still gets pre-rolled joints from the fed gov every month, hes a glaucoma patient. He went to court and argued that smoking was less of a risk than losing his eyesight. By the way, they showed a closeup of the pre-rolled joints, I noticed one had a fat seed sticking out the end.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 25, 2011)

no 10% of 1000mg is 100mg.. not 10mg.



The % of THC rating is more for the chemical makeup of resin/trichome... not the amount of resin vs. plant matter


find a strain that helps your illness, grow it to the fullest and smoke as much as you need to help

if you want to eat a mg dose of synthetic THC look into things like Dronabinol... it is costly and not as effective as the real deal, I hear... as supposedly CBN is where more of the medical properties are. But then at least you can accurately dose the MG's if thats the ONLY way you wish to use your medication


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 26, 2011)

I know that the 10 mg dont get you high. none of the marinol really will. it is only thc. I dont go for the high effect any more. I have no idea when my stomach will start cramping and start getting sick. some days it goes well and some days it goes bad! so I have learned that I do need to keep some with me at all times. even if it is just 1gram. (I keep a full soda in both cars in case i forget a pipe and have a gram stuffed in the passenger seat of both cars) Those grams have been sitting in the cars for over 6 months now, because I STAY medicated!
I don't know what changes the pressure in your eyes, but IMO i would give my guts up again before I let anything happen to my eyes! Like you said, there is no real way for you to tell when the pressure is building so you just have to take it so you dont get the pressure! its like pain pills, people taking them for pain dont get high on them anymore but dont miss a dose either because they dont want the pain to show up. As far as how much is needed i believe it will be different for everyone and it will be a trial and error effort or set a schedule how how much and when to smoke and go to the doctor and see if it is keeping the pressure down. I may be leaning over the toilet all day, but I can see how to get there! I would do anything I had to to keep my eyes!


----------



## ExDex1x1 (Mar 29, 2011)

I almost died laughing at the wall of texts you all went through to answer an unanswerable question.
Without getting to in depth here there is no set amount of thc per a given mass of bud. 1g of indoor has more thc than 1g of outdoor will. Similarly 1g of a high potency strain will have more thc than a mid potency strain. Hell if you buy 2 grams of the same exact strain from two separate growers they'll have different amounts of thc based on how they were grown and when they were harvested. Not to mention all the other variables such as:
-where on the plant the bud was pulled from
-how long it was cured
-how much thc was lost in storage or stuck to the container ECT
-how much light the bud was exposed to before you actually smoked it

I could be here all day but yeah I won't waste more time. There's a reason your doctor doesn't tell you how much to smoke like he does with pills: dosing with marijuana is nearly impossible and no two tokes are the same. Smoke until your symptoms are taken care of (or tinctures or what ever ingestion method you use). Its not like you can overdose. The worst to happen is you either need to sleep it off or sit down for 30 mins and have a glass of water. 

the science part of marijuana is in the growing and breeding not the ingestion folks! Happy toking


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 30, 2011)

ExDex1x1 said:


> I almost died laughing at the wall of texts you all went through to answer an unanswerable question.
> Without getting to in depth here there is no set amount of thc per a given mass of bud. 1g of indoor has more thc than 1g of outdoor will. Similarly 1g of a high potency strain will have more thc than a mid potency strain. Hell if you buy 2 grams of the same exact strain from two separate growers they'll have different amounts of thc based on how they were grown and when they were harvested. Not to mention all the other variables such as:
> -where on the plant the bud was pulled from
> -how long it was cured
> ...


a shorter version of what I said!


----------



## Juicy Fruit (Mar 30, 2011)

also I don't see this mentioned but I'm pretty sure that when ingested THC is converted from THC9 (what you smoke) to THC12 when eaten.


----------



## Unnk (Mar 30, 2011)

3-5g of cannibinoid resin per ounce of material 3 / 28 is roughly .10714 g of cannibinoid resin per gram of material 

5/28 is roucghly .17857 g if cannibinoid resin per gram of matierial 

so with high grade to dank you got those amounts 

(3-5g measure infered from personal use of bho polar extractions i can do a week straight of 5 hour bho sessions so i have a lot of experience)


----------



## Unnk (Mar 30, 2011)

yes when ingested the liver breaks it down in a diff manner changing the effect

as well with any cooking or ingestion make sure you decarb it


----------



## Bonzo Mendoza (Apr 2, 2012)

A measured ounce of good quality Mexican weed will yeild right at thirty big phat joints - about one gram each, and got me very very stoned.

That was probably 5% thc by weight - works out to about 50 mg for a buzz that last a.m. thru late p.m.

A 20 mg dose of thc will couchlock most people.


----------



## colonuggs (Apr 2, 2012)

It is helpful to review some often used terms when addressing this question. Terms are frequently interchanged when talking about strength, potency, concentration, and dosage. 


INTERPRETING YOUR LABORATORY DATA
Percent Concentration
The cannabinoid profile analysis gives you the concentration of cannabinoids expressed in %. This is the weight of the cannabinoid divided by the total plant weight. What this means is that 15% THC contains 0.15 grams of THC for every 1 gram of plant matter. Percentage is a concentration; a concentration in its simplest form is just a ratio of two things, like salt in water. The ocean, for instance, has a salt concentration of about 3.5%. This means that in a hundred pound of seawater, there are three and a half pounds of salt. The concentration can be expressed in other ways besides %, for instance, 3.5% is the same thing as 35 mg/g, or it could be expressed as 35 parts per 1000. These are all the same ratios.

Potency
Potency is an expression of the relative strength of the concentration, for instance the higher the concentration the higher the potency.

Dosage
Dosage is the concentration, multiplied by the total weight. This is a very useful tool for the dispensing of edibles.

Percent H2O
This is the weight of the water relative to the total weight of the sample. Laboratory samples are reported in both dry and wet weight. Dry weight is the standard laboratory practice, and any laboratory reporting wet weight should make an obvious disclaimer to that effect, as it will result in a lower value. The %H2O of properly cured medicinal cannabis should be between 515%.

Interlaboratory Results
The primary discrepancy between laboratories lies in their individual choices of instrumentation, as well as the complex chemical reactions that are taking place at the molecular level. The two options available to the chemist are, Gas Chromatography (GC), or High Performance Liquid Chromatography (HPLC). These instruments are both capable of delivering precise results in the hands of an experienced technician. The important difference between the two instruments is that the GC utilizes heat to analyze the sample, where the HPLC does not. This is an important difference because the vast majority of the cannabinoids (70% -90%), are present in the form of an acid and must be converted before consumption to their neutral form by a process called decaryboxylation. The decarboxylation process activates the THC when it is heated. This is the same thing that occurs when medicine is smoked, when it is baked, or when a sample is analyzed by way of Gas Chromatography. The HPLC system does not heat the sample so no decarboxylation occurs. The HPLC system detects both the neutral cannabinoid of interest, as well as its acidic counterpart. Laboratories that utilize HPLC systems then combine both compounds and report them together. This system does not take into account the loss of cannabinoids by way of decomposition, and the result is a higher reported value. The two different approaches are both accurate and may be used independently as relative references inside of individual dispensaries.

Source: http://www.thcanalytical.com/docs/TH...our%20Data.pdf


----------



## Volcomstoner6d9 (Jun 29, 2012)

Okay so I smoke weed/ eat edibles daily. A 50 mg edible for a non smoker is a significant amount.. Considering I smoke everyday, and a 70 mg cheeba chew gets me baked for at least five hours. And for the mg/ per bowl, joint rule i have also heard anywhere from 5-10 mg to about a gram obviously quality makes a difference. But I'm no scientist.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2012)

Good to great weed runs ten to twenty per cent THC andor THCA. 
I smoke (vape, really) concentrates in the 50-80% range, and 10 to 20 mg of that gets me torqued to spec. cn


----------



## TwoSpirits (Dec 22, 2012)

I mostly do eatables...like 30mg capsules, 150mg brownies (5 doses), cookies, candy, etc. And I can definitely attest to the fact that the difference of the affects of the THC from eating it or swallowing it is like night and day when you're comparing smoking to eatables. One cannabis dispensary says that 30mg is a single dose and another dispensary tells me that 15mg is a single dose...I think I'll stick with the 30mg choice...LOL


----------



## Iven G raffe (Jul 10, 2013)

Do not know if I am doing this right but Here goes, I have glaucoma I have bad glaucoma, In 1986 I was told if medicine and or surgery do not work you will be blind in three years not the standard of twenty to thirty years for blindness. A friend of mine used cannabis for ten years while I used medicines Pilocarpine and Diamox(nasty side effects with surgery and conventional meds and cannabis I list ten percent vision in ten years with regrowth of the optical nerve of ten percent My friend lost fifty percent of his vision in ten years thus. while cannabis may help some there are many who will go blind doing the cannabis treatment unless you keep track of Your Intraocular pressure. 20 years back pharmaceutical companies were attempting to create a Pro-THC drug for administration by way of drops to the ye




[CENTER[/CENTER]


Shroomshine said:


> I have glaucoma, and smoke marijuana 5-10 times per day, but I havent ever been able to find out what the "correct dosage" that I need to reduce pressure enough. I mean, I like getting stoned anyway so I just smoke whenever I can, but I'd like to know.
> 
> I finally found on a patents website a chart and study results from glaucoma patients using marijuana versus conventional meds etc.
> http://www.wikipatents.com/US-Patent-4189491/tetrahydrocannabinol-in-a-method-of-treating-glaucoma
> ...


----------



## mcrlabs (Jan 14, 2014)

We're a lab in MA. We post a dosage calculator with each tested sample here: mcrlabs.com/tested. As you can see, concentrates have ~60-70% THC, while bud ranges wildly between ~5% to ~20%, even for the same strain names. So the best thing to do is to follow what colonuggs' suggestions above.


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Feb 5, 2015)

1 Gram is approx 1000mg and 10% of that is 100MG THC


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 9, 2015)

You can't accurately dose with flower. Go to concentrates/extract's if you are truly concerned with dosing.


----------



## StankoStanko (Jan 11, 2016)

Generally speaking one joint is 1 gram. And that is 100mg thc. This should get you plenty of high. [I don`t know about these folks who say they tolerate 7 joints/grams per day.] On the other hand, If a gram would have only 10mg, then smoking a joint would be much ado bout nothing, as you would barely get a buzz.


----------



## babe (Mar 1, 2016)

This is worth a thought, experienced people automatically adjust their level of cannabinoid sensitivity. I estimate every single inhalation to be no more than 1 mg of THC. All that's needed is four or five, two or three times a day. Off course I'm speaking about medical grade grown under cheap lights. Mountain grown Columbian, as I remember it, would be a completely different story.


----------



## cylus tree (May 11, 2016)

Shroomshine said:


> I have glaucoma, and smoke marijuana 5-10 times per day, but I havent ever been able to find out what the "correct dosage" that I need to reduce pressure enough. I mean, I like getting stoned anyway so I just smoke whenever I can, but I'd like to know.
> 
> I finally found on a patents website a chart and study results from glaucoma patients using marijuana versus conventional meds etc.
> http://www.wikipatents.com/US-Patent-4189491/tetrahydrocannabinol-in-a-method-of-treating-glaucoma
> ...



hello to answer that question correctly you need to know some info so ill put it like this. you have a strain that is supposedly 27% thc. you wont really know until you finish growing the plant. say you get 8 oz off that one plant dried and cured, then you wax the whole plant bud and all.when you refine the wax to pure thc and you get 270mg thats means that plant is 27% thc.divide 270 by 8 oz thats under 33% thc per oz,divide 33 by 4 quarters thats under 8% thc per quarter, divide 8 by 7 grams thats 1.1mg of thc per gram of high bud. and medical cannabis in reality is a no thc strain. if you want medical go with cbd which is legal in all states. if you need cbd products let me know. my products are all made from 99.80% cbd crystalline


----------



## jaycdp (May 29, 2016)

1% is one gram in 100mg or 1 gram in 100 ml, in that case one gram contains one mg


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 29, 2016)

Bonzo Mendoza said:


> A measured ounce of good quality Mexican weed will yeild right at thirty big phat joints - about one gram each, and got me very very stoned.
> 
> That was probably 5% thc by weight - works out to about 50 mg for a buzz that last a.m. thru late p.m.
> 
> A 20 mg dose of thc will couchlock most people.


Everyone is so different 20mg does of edibles will give me a slight buzz after eating it daily at least three times a day now if I eat 40mg I'm stoned now my wife needs 50/60 mg for a slight buzz and 100+mg to get stoned. I know I'm an edible person others are not


----------



## cylus tree (May 29, 2016)

jaycdp said:


> 1% is one gram in 100mg or 1 gram in 100 ml, in that case one gram contains one mg


Yes one gram of wax from high bud will have approx 1mg or less of thc


----------



## Mr. Brownie (May 9, 2017)

ExDex1x1 said:


> I almost died laughing at the wall of texts you all went through to answer an unanswerable question.
> Without getting to in depth here there is no set amount of thc per a given mass of bud. 1g of indoor has more thc than 1g of outdoor will. Similarly 1g of a high potency strain will have more thc than a mid potency strain. Hell if you buy 2 grams of the same exact strain from two separate growers they'll have different amounts of thc based on how they were grown and when they were harvested. Not to mention all the other variables such as:
> -where on the plant the bud was pulled from
> -how long it was cured
> ...


your stupid af, we have tests that can tell you how much thc is in the strain. and it is important to know how much thc you ingest so you don't ingest too much and so you know how much to ingest without overdoing it. You can't compare smoking to edibles though, those have 2 different highs, edibles are much stronger because 4x more thc is extracted than when smoking because the heat of the flame will kill of thc


----------

